# Web Hosting

## fejfbo

-- thread splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413869.html

lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *fejfbo wrote:*   Anche perchè altri siti che conosco che risiedono su Aruba funzionano alla perfezione   
> 
> dichiarazione pesante 

 

Vabbè, mi correggo.... diciamo che almeno sono raggiungibili   :Laughing: 

A proposito, conoscete qualche buon host italiano o non?

----------

## X-Drum

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Anche perchè altri siti che conosco che risiedono su Aruba funzionano alla perfezione  

 

pura coincidienza

----------

## Peach

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    *fejfbo wrote:*   Anche perchè altri siti che conosco che risiedono su Aruba funzionano alla perfezione   
> 
> dichiarazione pesante  
> 
> Vabbè, mi correggo.... diciamo che almeno sono raggiungibili  
> ...

 

mi hanno segnalato questi servizi:

http://www.excom.it/

http://www.tophost.it/th/index.php

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tophost rivende seeweb, ho visto. 

Io da ricerche effettuate sui ng ho trovato nominati + volte in maniera positiva hostingplan.net e serverplan.com. Evitate hostingsolution. 

@Peach 

ma excom l'hai provato di persona? leggere tutti quei: spazio illimitato mi lascia un po' perplesso...

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto lo split di questi messaggi (da qui) in un nuovo thread, visto che si stava andando pesantemente OT  :Razz: 

Spero di aver fatto cosa gradita  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## fejfbo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spero di aver fatto cosa gradita 

 

Decisamente sì   :Very Happy: 

Non volevo andare troppo OT

----------

## Kernel78

Visto che c'è già questa discussione ne approfitto per chiedere se qualcuno ha trovato un hosting gratuito per progetti "ruby on rails", ho provato a cercare (e tutt'ora sono alla ricerca) qualcosa su google ma per ora senza un minimo di risultato (ho trovato un sito che fino a poco tempo fa offriva quello che cerco ma a causa delle troppe richieste adesso chiedono soldi).

Mi appello a voi e alle vostre conoscenze.

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @Peach 
> 
> ma excom l'hai provato di persona? leggere tutti quei: spazio illimitato mi lascia un po' perplesso...

 

no, mi piacerebbe provare visto che nn conosco nessuno che lo usa... è la stessa politica di aruba se nn erro e se la webfarm è più piccola dovrebbe promettere meglio, forse servizi gestiti meglio... ma è cmq IMHO!

per quanto riguarda ruby non conosco proprio nessuno che fornisca questo come servizio. a breve vorrei iniziare invece ad usare python come alternativa all'ormai troppo famoso ruby..

----------

## Anthony55789

Salve a tutti,

volevo chiedere un consiglio (dai grandi smanettoni che siete  :Very Happy: ) quale hosting consigliate (secondo vostra esperienza diretta o anche indiretta), l'host deve avere pero le seguente caratteristiche:

Supporto PHP

Supporto Mysql (se PostreSql andrebbe meglio)

Prezzo relativamente contenuto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Questi requisiti mi servono per creare su questo sito una sorta di portale (non ancora scelto quale applicare forse joomla) con assime phpbb e su questo vorrei porre una domanda alquanto insolta cioe volevo sapere se sono disponibili al pubblico le patchset applicate sul forum gentoo (tipo subforum e altre patch sicurezza) d'applicare sul ultima release di phpbb.

----------

## lavish

Thread aperto da Anthony55789 unito a questo.

Ma fare una piccola ricerca prima?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi hanno segnalato questi servizi:
> 
> http://www.excom.it/
> ...

 

Riesumo questo thread perché avrei bisogno di un hosting web per un sito PERSONALE (quindi pretese "non troppo" eccessive...)...

Le cose importanti che mi interessano sono STABILITÀ (nel senso, che abbia un uptime decente...), supporti LINUX ovviamente e con la possibilità di avere un DB (immagino MySQL) e supporto Php!!! 

Ribadisco Stabilità e Serietà...perché ho avuto un'incredibile fregatura (per fortuna di soli 20...  :Mad:  ) con EXCOM.IT!!! Ho anche provato aruba, che aveva molti problemi, ma nel complesso almeno funzionava "spesso" (parlo rispetto a excom!)...

Quindi se avete qualcuno da proporre, di abbastanza fidato, siete miei amici   :Wink: 

Ah, come budget direi...il piu basso possibile   :Twisted Evil:  ...diciamo meno di 100 l'anno, però si accettano anche altre proposte!

ciao a tutti

nick_spacca

----------

## .:deadhead:.

www.unbit.it ottima infrastruttura, pannello codato da loro, macchine aggiornate, miriadi di tecnologie supportate prezzi bassi. Una referenza? ziobudda sta presso d loro e ne è stra soddisfatto.

----------

## silvius

Ho provato www.tolla.it e non ho mai avuto problemi, per quelli che ho provato io mi è sembrata una buona piattaforma.

Saluto

----------

## Scen

Spezzo una lancia a favore di ServerPlan, gestisco personalmente un dominio ([SPAM]quello del mio profilo[/SPAM]  :Razz: ) e ho 2-3 amici che a loro volta hanno un dominio presso di loro.

Prezzi decenti, ottimi servizi, assistenza tecnica fulminea  :Shocked: 

----------

## kaio

Suggerisco anche http://www.infinytech.net ottimi prezzi e ottima assistenza

----------

## nick_spacca

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Ho provato www.tolla.it e non ho mai avuto problemi, per quelli che ho provato io mi è sembrata una buona piattaforma.
> 
> Saluto

 

Non mi apre il link, forse è sbagliato?

Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte... non ho ancora visto per bene le varie offerte, ma sarei forse + orientato per unibit...

Comunque se qualcuno avesse ancora da proporre consigli o anche solo ESPERIENZE sui medesimi webhoster (non so mica se si dica cosi.  :Rolling Eyes:  )  li accetto ben volentieri   :Very Happy: 

Vi farò sapere la mia scelta!!!

Saluti 

nick_spacca

----------

## federico

Ciao a tutti, dovrei fare un sito in joomla ma non so dove hostarlo. Qualcuno di voi conosce qualche hosting che funzioni adeguatamente con joomla? Ho visto che dal sito di joomla.it sponsorizzano un joomlahosting.it. Ne esistono altri?

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

che io sappia, tophost ci funziona decentemente. Il punto è: ti serve un hosting serio, o basta tophost  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## evilripper

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, dovrei fare un sito in joomla ma non so dove hostarlo. Qualcuno di voi conosce qualche hosting che funzioni adeguatamente con joomla? Ho visto che dal sito di joomla.it sponsorizzano un joomlahosting.it. Ne esistono altri?
> 
> Fede

 

su servage va piuttosto bene solo che e' in germania.

Questo l'avevamo messo su per prova http://www.bpcsoluzioni.com/ ed e' hostato da loro http://www.servage.net/

Ho anche un dominio su top-host che va molto bene dipende molto che ci devi fare... come ti hanno gia' detto! 

ciao

----------

## federico

Che cos'ha top host? E' tipo aruba? Non li conosco...

Devo piazzare un sito non molto complesso, ma non per questo voglio che sia in un server baruffa come quelli di aruba che vanno solo quando vogliono loro...

Non pretendo tuttavia un servizio da mille e una notte!

La cosa che mi preme e' che joomla e amici belli funzionino senza troppe discussioni.

Ma tophost viene 9+iva annui? Mi pare un po' poco no?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

rivendono seeweb ed hanno sempre avuto una buona nomea: è inoltre facile gestire tutto l'ambaradan...

Altrimenti guarda unbit... alcune persone che conosco ci hostano roba e va una bellezza...

----------

## GabrieleB

guarda anche www.eastitaly.com

l'hosting e l'assistenza sono di qualita'. Sono purtroppo monocarrier (fastweb), per cui se sopporti una mezza giornata di down ogni tanto, vai pure.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> guarda anche www.eastitaly.com
> 
> l'hosting e l'assistenza sono di qualita'. Sono purtroppo monocarrier (fastweb), per cui se sopporti una mezza giornata di down ogni tanto, vai pure.

 

per il loro portale come web server utilizzano apache su windows ROTFL!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da federico con questo  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## djinnZ

Devo verificare un preventivo che mi è stato sottoposto, quindi mi servirebbero delle informazioni su quali provvider sono più seri (e non ti segano il server o ti cancellano tutto appena si minaccia solo di far scrivere da un avvocato) e sui costi minimi delle due tipologie di servizio in oggetto. (insomma il più economico che non sia una sola qual è?)

L'obiettivo è il classico sito php5+mysql con forum, archivio di video e foto etc.

Lo so che ci sono hosting gratuiti con buone possibilità (e mi interessano anche quelli) ma quello che dovrei realizzare è un criterio per scegliere l'offerta migliore.

----------

## GabrieleB

io mi trovo abbastanza bene con eastitaly.com 

Il servizio di assistenza e' buono (c'e' sempre qualcuno che risponde e RISOLVE)

Il lato negativo e' che sono monocarrier, quindi non sono collegati al mix e non sono autonomous system con 2 o piu' rotte in backup verso carrier diversi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

prova unbit

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io sono con unbit da un po' e devo dire che non ho ancora trovato qualcuno + flessibile di loro. Di default t supportano l'impossibile ed i servizi come posta o ftp li gestisci tu tramite un comodo pannello di controllo. Costa leggermente + della media, ma la qualità si vede. Il supporto tecnico inoltre è veloce e preciso.

----------

## lordalbert

esatto, anche io mi trovo da dio con ubuntu, ho pure accesso ssh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da djinnZ con questo.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> esatto, anche io mi trovo da dio con ubuntu, ho pure accesso ssh 

   :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> esatto, anche io mi trovo da dio con ubuntu, ho pure accesso ssh 

 Detta così, su un forum gentoo, suona alquanto male   :Rolling Eyes: 

La ragione è che unbit basa la propria infrastruttura su ubuntu, ma credo che il loro punto di forza sia la personalizzazione e l'ingegnerizzazione dell'ambiente, non la distro in sè.

----------

## mrfree

Io sto utilizzando per il LUG di cui faccio parte unbit.it da qualche mese. Ottimo servizio, ottima assistenza tecnica

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   esatto, anche io mi trovo da dio con ubuntu, ho pure accesso ssh  Detta così, su un forum gentoo, suona alquanto male  
> 
> 

 

ops, scusate... volevo dire UNBIT, non ubuntu :/ Boh, non so perchè, ho confuso termine  :Very Happy:  eheh

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo so che ci sono hosting gratuiti con buone possibilità (e mi interessano anche quelli) ma quello che dovrei realizzare è un criterio per scegliere l'offerta migliore.

 

forse ho usato un oggetto incompleto (tanto per cambiare) ma... devo costruirmi un criterio di comparazione.

----------

## lucapost

http://www.allcrazy.net/hosting/comparativa.php

ne conoscete altre con protocollo ssh?

----------

## lucapost

c'è anche questo che sembra molto buono, certo che il prezzo è un pò basso, dov'è la fregatura?

http://www.webhosting.it/spazio-web-hosting/offerta-spazio-web.php

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> c'è anche questo che sembra molto buono, certo che il prezzo è un pò basso, dov'è la fregatura?
> 
> http://www.webhosting.it/spazio-web-hosting/offerta-spazio-web.php

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

A quel prezzo c'è più di una fregatura!!  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ah, ma è costo/mese... io credevo costo/anno  :Very Happy: 

Dai, se è al mese, non è poi così basso...

----------

## lucapost

http://www.stylab.it/hosting/web_site.php

peccato che non supporta rails..., ma comunques è una buona opzione.

----------

## lucapost

http://www.alwaysdata.com/

gratuito con supporto ssh e rails!

----------

## oRDeX

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.alwaysdata.com/
> ```
> ...

 

Il trucco è che prima devi imparare una nuova lingua   :Razz: 

----------

